# Sterne malen



## Daniel29 (10. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
kann man mit PS Elements 4.0 Sterne malen? Wenn nein, kennt jemand ein kostenloses Programm zum download, mit dem man kleinere Zeichnungen wie Sterne ;-) schnell zeichnen kann


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (11. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

Ich habe leider kein PS Elements zur Hand, aber vielleicht gibt es da ja auch die eigenen Formen.
Und in diesen ist meist ein Sternsymbol enthalten.
Ansonsten musst Du das Ganze halt über die Pfade lösen.

Gruß


----------



## Daniel29 (11. Mai 2006)

was sind denn die Pfade? Kennt keiner ein malprogramm


----------



## Alexander Groß (11. Mai 2006)

Also wenn du PS Elements hast dann ist da auch bestimmt ein Handbuch mit dabei und falls es auch Pfade kann wird das dort zu finden sein. Ein gutes Malprogramm ist es auch. Versuch es doch erst einmal mit dem was du hast bevor du gleich auf den nächsten Zug aufspringst.

Alex


----------

